# Solved: Windows 3.1 Wireless



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

I am looking for a generic driver that will allow windows 3.1 to access the wireless card in my laptop. Right now the PC-Card utility shows a LAN card in the socket. I know the the chances of drivers for 3.1 are slim at best but any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Cisco makes a PCMCIA wireless card that had DOS/WFW drivers. Don't know if it's available still. There weren't too many that had drivers for DOS or any version of Windows prior to Win98.

Cisco Aironet Wireless LAN Client Adapters Installation and Configuration Guide for MS-DOS

Does the PC-Card utility identify a particular model of LAN card, or just shows a generic LAN card?
Is this a built-in card, Mini PCI, pr PCMCIA/CARDBUS/ExpressCard adapter?
If you can determine the chipset, you might find a generic NDIS2 driver from the manufacturers website, if one is not already included with the drivers.
You can also try searching http://notebook.free-driver-download.com.

Jerry


----------



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

it is a 16-bit pcmcia card the utility shows a generic lan card in the utility. Thanks for the help I'll look for the Cisco card.


----------



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

The card has a Prism2 chipset.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

You're running Windows 3.1? Just curious, what are your specs? (RAM and hard drive and stuff.)


----------



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

Thinkpad 365xd-
8MB RAM
810MB HDD
Pentium 120Mhz
Windows for Workgroups 3.11/ DOS 6.21


----------

